
Elon Musk Challenges Porsche with Tesla Model S at Nürburgring - spike021
https://thedriven.io/2019/09/06/elon-musk-challenges-porsche-with-tesla-model-s-at-nurburgring
======
clouddrover
Probably not:

[https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a28942079/tesla-
mod...](https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a28942079/tesla-model-s-
nurburgring-lap-attempt-porsche-taycan/)

They might be there to do some testing but not to attempt a timed lap.

